# Opening day



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Hunted on some private land owned by a guy I work with. Heard lots of gobbling at first light. After flydown we called in two jakes within 10 yards. After they left we kept calling to the toms but no luck. They would gobble but wouldnt budge. We moved around behind them and crawled to within 60 yards. Thats when we saw the hens. We kept trying to call and reposition but just couldnt get things to line up. They moved off and the two jakes from earlier stayed behind. Called them in again to within 30 yards and closed the deal. It is a jake, but Ill take it for the dinner table.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That one will probably taste better than some old tough tom, congratulations on a fine bird.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, break out the smoker.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Deep fried nuggets from the breast and soup from the leg quarters. Yummy.

Nice bird.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the Turkey !! If its legal shoot it !!!!!!!!


----------

